# CDT Speakers, Thoughts?



## solored (Mar 9, 2013)

I have personally never heard a set, and always have wanted a set. They look great and have some great futures with some good reviews... I am wanting to do a super clean, but loud and punchy system in my truck. I amw wondering if I go with a 3 stage set up up front, maybe a 2 stage or coaxials in the rear doors.. The CDT M6='s look like some killer mids for the extra up front in your face style punch that I might be looking for...

If not I might look at Hertz higher end line of speakers as well... 

My truck is an 06' sierra crew cab. 

Let me know your guys thoughts. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## solored (Mar 9, 2013)

and i am looking for a decent set of amps as well... 1 for subs and 1 for speakers....


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I just did an install with their 2" full range mid the CDT ES 02. I've been so thoroughly impressed with this driver, I'm looking at using it in my other cars. Other than that I have not had much experience with any of their other offerings but wouldn't hesitate using them.


----------



## solored (Mar 9, 2013)

awesome thanks for the reply. what amp did you use with them?


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

It's actually an OEM JBL class D amp in a Mercedes.


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

Never heard the M6 but i've owned the Classic series and they have some nice "crispness" to them but not much extension below 100hrz. I use the CL-51A component set and had a nice sound to it, but it just didn't match up with the subwoofer I had (eD 13av.2). I think if I had a different subwoofer the CDTs would have been even better. 

I have Hertz Energy (orange cone) and thinking about going back to CDT comps.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

One thing no one can deny about CDT is besides their comp sets they have one of, if not the most, comprehensive offerings in raw car audio drivers of quality. I don't really think one can go wrong with their gear other than opting for the wrong driver for the needed purpose. They used to have a good listing of data on what each driver was best suited for as well as graphs. If you can find that link you will have a better chance of knowing ahead of time which ones you will be better off using.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Yea I liked that I was able to find several different frequency plots for their drivers based on ported and several sealed box sizes. That is a tremendous help otherwise we have to plot and guess ourselves.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Have a link to where the graphs & t/s specs are at? The last time I was on their site I couldn't find it anymore or maybe I overlooked it?


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> Have a link to where the graphs & t/s specs are at? The last time I was on their site I couldn't find it anymore or maybe I overlooked it?


I got this for the 02's from their web site. They may have them for other models as well. 

http://www.cdtaudio.com/pdf/ES-02_07.pdf


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

If you know what kind of sound you want the HD line is a little more snappy and aggressive sounding than ES Gold, which is warmer and smoother. This is coming from Ken Persson, the designer of the classic HD-6 mid woofer and many other drivers. It's his name on the PSS ES-6iM inverted motor woofer. 

HD-M6 would make a great midbass in a 3-way set. You could match that with the HD-3 or HD-2 and the new HD-1 wide dispersion tweeters. If you like matching aesthetics, HD-2 and HD-1 have the same outside dimensions.


----------



## solored (Mar 9, 2013)

nice!! lot of good and intersting comments back. I really want to run a set. But yes finding the appropriate set is key... The factory staging and location of the mids and the tweets (as most) are not in the best of spot, though I want to keep them in their current areas, but aiming them more directly to my self in the doors. The tweets scream, as they are set up on the a-pillar of the truck, and fire into the windshield and basically right at you. My problem is that even the factor Bose tweets are almost too bright for my hear. I was kinda leading to the 6m+ to try and even out that brightness. I dont have a mic to be able to tune the tweets and dial them down some (might be able to get help with this though) 

But yeah, im looking for something real crisp, clean, hits hard and just sounds mean. I listen to all types of music..

But reaally thanks guys, apperciate it!


----------



## solored (Mar 9, 2013)

Ive never really built a full quality set up, have had some good gear, but just put it all together... I want to try and stage, and build the proper enclosures for the doors to get the most out of the speakers as well.


----------



## snow3d (Feb 8, 2012)

solored said:


> I have personally never heard a set, and always have wanted a set. They look great and have some great futures with some good reviews... I am wanting to do a super clean, but loud and punchy system in my truck. I amw wondering if I go with a 3 stage set up up front, maybe a 2 stage or coaxials in the rear doors.. The CDT M6='s look like some killer mids for the extra up front in your face style punch that I might be looking for...
> 
> If not I might look at Hertz higher end line of speakers as well...
> 
> ...


Hello,
I just wanted to add my two cents. I swear by my CDT's, some of the best sounding speakers I have ever heard, and by far the most realistic guitar reproduction I myself have heard from any speaker. I have heard and owned many speakers. As a dollar for dollar comparison. A friend of mine has the Focal Polyglass 3 ways, and while those sound amazing and maybe just a touch brighter, I wouldn't trade my CDT's for them. In fact to my ears the only speakers I've ever heard that sounded better were the Dynaudio flagship model with the 9" midbass, (esotec? esotar? don't remember the name.) and I still wouldn't cough up the extra coin for them. Totally subjective I know.

I am currently running an active 3 way front stage in my van with the HD-M6, HD 4, and TW 25. The M6 midbass is simply amazing, a bit power hungry, but amazing! If you are looking for punchy, loud, and clean the CDT's will deliver in spades. The M6 in particular, and it will play up to around 800HZ cleanly which means you could run a 3" midrange and set the crossover points a bit higher. 

I will say this. Run them active if you can afford to. While they sound excellent passive, they will blow you away if run active.(I suppose that's true of any speaker though) I also recommend putting the drivers in sealed cabinets if you can squeeze them in somehow.(those Sierra doors are pretty big) You'll need .25 cubes for the midbass and .05 for the midrange. I would also scrap the coax idea in the rear doors, you won't need them if you run a 3 way front.

The HD series are definitely a more all around speaker than the ES's. If you listed to a wide range of music I would recommend the HD's. The ES's don't do things like dubstep or metal very well, for example.

As for their subs. The QES subs require smaller cabinets than 95% of subs on the market. .36 cubes for the 10" and .62 for the 12" (sealed of course) and they are a perfect match for the components. They sound like a CDT speaker. I've run an MTX 8500, Dayton Reference, and a Focal Utopia with my fronts, and nothing blended as well as the QES. 
A small side note, the Focal Utopia is the BEST subwoofer I've ever heard, ever. It just didn't match the sound. 

This is the setup I'm currently running: I love it!

Clarion DRZ9255
CDT HD-M6 -> MTX Thunder 4320 Bridged
CDT HD-4 -> MTX Thunder 280
CDT TW-25 -> MTX Thunder 280
CDT QES-1220 -> MTX Thunder 2300 Bridged

Here is a link to that build:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/145429-work-van-sq.html#post1843276

CDT's customer service and tech support are second to only Crutchfield in my experience. You can call them, they will answer, although the Swedish accent is a bit thick on some of the techs. They return emails in under 24 hours, sometimes minutes later. They have specs for all of their products. The warranty is flawless, plus they will sell you replacement speakers at 40% of retail if you ever need one. Also you can buy from their refurbished/b stock site, which has some sweet deals and full warranty. 

Check it here: click the products tab in the upper right.
Shop CDT Audio - Refurbished Items

I have nothing but good things to say about CDT speakers and the company as a whole. I'm a customer for life.

Sorry if that was a bit winded. Any other Q's, hit me.


----------



## solored (Mar 9, 2013)

man thanks for taking the time to post this! alot of great info in there, and yeah the bargain bin looks awesome! thanks for the info!! set up looks like it sounds real good!

thanks again!


----------



## snow3d (Feb 8, 2012)

You are very welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## Niaouli (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone have ever try their 6 x 9 subwoofers? Compared to one 8" subwoofer?


----------



## snow3d (Feb 8, 2012)

Niaouli said:


> Anyone have ever try their 6 x 9 subwoofers? Compared to one 8" subwoofer?


Never heard the subwoofer only model of their 6x9's, but I own a set of the 6x9 CF coax. I had them in a .3 cuft sealed box and the bass was impressive. They will get down to around 40Hz with no problem, and they do it at volume. I would imagine that the subwoofer only model would do even better.


----------



## Niaouli (Feb 27, 2012)

snow3d said:


> Never heard the subwoofer only model of their 6x9's, but I own a set of the 6x9 CF coax. I had them in a .3 cuft sealed box and the bass was impressive. They will get down to around 40Hz with no problem, and they do it at volume. I would imagine that the subwoofer only model would do even better.


Thanks a lot snow3d. I'll try the CL-69SUB/CF from what you say I will get what I look for!!!

They will be in the stock location of my EK4.


----------



## snow3d (Feb 8, 2012)

Niaouli said:


> Thanks a lot snow3d. I'll try the CL-69SUB/CF from what you say I will get what I look for!!!
> 
> They will be in the stock location of my EK4.


You are welcome. Just be sure to do a thorough job deadening those panels, and give those speakers plenty of power. You will be very happy. 

Also If you haven't already, check out CDT's web store. They have a refurbished/B stock section where they sell demo stuff for about half off. I got my 6x9's direct from them for $100 shipped. Can't beat that.


----------



## Niaouli (Feb 27, 2012)

snow3d said:


> You are welcome. Just be sure to do a thorough job deadening those panels, and give those speakers plenty of power. You will be very happy.
> 
> Also If you haven't already, check out CDT's web store. They have a refurbished/B stock section where they sell demo stuff for about half off. I got my 6x9's direct from them for $100 shipped. Can't beat that.


Yep I will order the refurbished one too!!! 

I won't have plenty of power but some nice power from my ARC audio xdi 304 (80 rms for each sub). I 'll try this way and if it's not enough I will look for more power!!!


----------

